# Triggering a 5D MK III with a ST-E3 via my 600 EX RT on my 5D MK II



## Quasimodo (May 22, 2012)

I am shooting pictures of my friend on a motorcycle track in a couple of days. We have planned a frogs perspective wide-angle shot with either the 14mm F2.8L or my 16-35mm F2.8L II, mounted on the 5D MK III. As there is danger involved by being roadside, we have to use a trigger to get the shots, and I have a st-e3 and a 600 EX RT at my disposal. I will also stand at a safe distance with my 5D MK II with my 70-200mm F2.8L IS II (and maybe the 2x III teleconverter). 

Is it possible for me to shoot with my 5D II with an 600 EX RT, and to trigger at the same time the 5D III which stands on a tripod at the same time? If so, does anyone know how to?

Or is it better to use the Canon LC-5 (the reach should be good enough, but it is infrared (so do I need to be in front of the receiver to use it?).

Thanks for your reply,

Gerhard.


----------



## JerryKnight (May 22, 2012)

First of all the ST-E3 is a *S*peedlite *T*ransmitter, so nothing can be received with it.

Second, the 600EX-RT (or any Canon Speedlite for that matter) cannot trigger the camera to fire (out of the box, at least). Without additional equipment, the only option available to you is the LC-5, but I'm pretty sure the receiver is always on the front of the camera, so it might be difficult to trigger with that if you're behind or to the side of the remote camera.

The best solution would be to pick up two Pocketwizards (maybe some Plus2's) with the proper N3 (Canon's 3-pin remote plug) remote cable. If you need the flash on the 5D2, then you'd trigger the PW with the 5D2's PC sync connection; otherwise, you can put the PW in the hot shoe. The remote camera would need to be connected to the other PW using the N3 remote cable.

If you have time to order something online, there are countless flash/camera radio remotes at varying prices. I'm sure everyone here can give you their favorite. Mine is the Phottix Strato II (ebay would be much faster I think) - It comes with all the remote cables you'd need.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 22, 2012)

JerryKnight said:


> First of all the ST-E3 is a Speedlite Transmitter, so nothing can be received with it. Second, the 600EX-RT (or any Canon Speedlite for that matter) cannot trigger the camera to fire (out of the box, at least).



Wow - two wrongs there, and unfortunately, they don't make a right.

The 5DIII and 1D X can be triggered by a 600EX-RT mounted on the hotshoe, from another 600EX-RT connected as a slave unit. Pre-2012 camera bodies need the Release Cable SR-N3 to connect the 600EX-RT to the remote terminal for triggering. 

An ST-E3 on-camera can also trigger a 5DIII or 1D X shutter from a 600EX-RT connected as a slave (meaning, yes, the ST-E3 can receive radio signals, too). Again, the -N3 cable is needed for older cameras to connect the ST-E3 to the remote terminal.



Quasimodo said:


> Is it possible for me to shoot with my 5D II with an 600 EX RT, and to trigger at the same time the 5D III which stands on a tripod at the same time? If so, does anyone know how to?



You can't trigger the 5DIII by firing the 600EX-RT on the 5DII, though. You _can_ manually activate the release from the 600EX RT to trigger the 5DIII with the ST-E3 on it. Check the "Remote Release from a Slave Unit" section of the manuals. 

With additional hardware, you could trigger both cameras simultaneously - in fact, you can link up to 16 cameras together for simultaneous shooting, if you have enough ST-E3s/600EX-RTs). 

If you can get a hold of a Release Cable SR-N3, what you could do would be to connect that to the 5DII's remote terminal, then set up Linked Shot mode, with the roadside camera as Slave and the distant camera as Master (either camera would work for either, AFAIK). Then, the pressing the shutter release on the Master would trigger both cameras to fire at the same time.

From looking online, it appears that Adorama has the Release Cable SR-N3 in stock.


----------



## JerryKnight (May 22, 2012)

Wow, indeed. This is what I would call a hidden feature. It certainly didn't make it to their website. Either way, good catch and correction.


----------



## Quasimodo (May 22, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> JerryKnight said:
> 
> 
> > First of all the ST-E3 is a Speedlite Transmitter, so nothing can be received with it. Second, the 600EX-RT (or any Canon Speedlite for that matter) cannot trigger the camera to fire (out of the box, at least).
> ...



Thank you Neuro and Jerry.

I won't have time to get the SR-NR before the happening, but I will get one finally. I thought that the LC-5 might not work due to the angle. The only option left to me as I see it is to get this Phottix trigger: 

"The Phottix Aion Wireless Timer and Shutter Release takes wireless triggering to the next level. The revolutionary wireless/wired timer and shutter release offers photographer an amazing number of triggering options, including auto-bracketing for HDR. 

What does the Phottix Aion offer? 
•Timer and Long Exposure Functions 
•Shutter Release Functions 
•Wired or wireless operations 
•2.4 GHz frequency 
•60m range 
•Backlit LCD 
•AAA batteries 

Timer Functions 
•Self, interval and long exposure timers 
•Number of frames setting 
•Auto-bracketed timer setting for HDR photos 

Shutter functions 

Two-stage shutter button for AF and shutter release 
Instant, continuous 5 shot, 2 second delay and bulb shutter release mode. 

Phottix Aion sets for Canon, Nikon, Sony and Olympus are available. 


Technical Specifications 
•Range: 60 meter 
•Batteries: AAA 
•Storage Temperature: -10 C to 60 C 
•Standby Timer: 48 Hours 
•Timer 
•Transmitting power: ≤-10dBm 
•Working voltage: 3.0 V 
•Size: 130.4 mm X 46.2 mm X 22 mm 
•Weight: 56.5g 
•Receiver 
•Receiving sensitivity: -90 dBm 
•Working voltage: 3.0 V 
•Size: 85 mm X 37.4 mm X 30.9 mm 
•Weight: 37.5 g" 

I hope it works with the mk III, and I will call the store tomorrow. 

Then I can stand with my mk II and my 70-200 and shoot him as he is approching the bend, and as he is speeding away again, and then trigger the other camera with the phottix with my left hand

Again, thanks.

Gerhard.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 23, 2012)

Quasimodo said:


> I won't have time to get the SR-NR before the happening, but I will get one finally. I thought that the LC-5 might not work due to the angle. The only option left to me as I see it is to get this Phottix trigger
> 
> Then I can stand with my mk II and my 70-200 and shoot him as he is approching the bend, and as he is speeding away again, and then trigger the other camera with the phottix with my left hand



I guess I wasn't clear - as long as it's the 5DIII you want to trigger remotely, you can do that right now, without buying anything. Mount the ST-E3 on the 5DIII hotshoe, and you can radio trigger the shutter with the 600EX-RT. See p. 68 of the 600EX-RT manual and/or p. 42 of the ST-E3 manual. Granted, the 600EX-RT isn't the most convenient remote control to hold, but it's one you already own.

The cable would only be needed if you wanted to trigger the 5DII, or wanted to have both cameras capture an image simultaneously when you press the shutter button of only one (can't do that with the Phottix, AFAIK).


----------



## Quasimodo (May 23, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > I won't have time to get the SR-NR before the happening, but I will get one finally. I thought that the LC-5 might not work due to the angle. The only option left to me as I see it is to get this Phottix trigger
> ...



Awsome, thanks, and sorry that I did not catch it right away. I will try this tonight after work


----------



## AKCalixto (May 24, 2012)

Another option is to get one of these:

Giga T Pro II 2.4GHz Wireless Timer Remote for Canon Cameras

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/852088-REG

I have one and it works very well


----------



## Quasimodo (May 27, 2012)

Thank you all for your input

I just tried to trigger the 5D III (with an ST-E3 on top) by the 600 EX RT and it worked perfectly. According to the manual you cannot shoot several shots at once, no matter what the camera is set to. This is annoying, but not really a problem. I tried to fire it with quick pushes on the button on the 600 and it works well, thus not 6 frames pr. sec, but still ok. 

I was happy to see that the flash did not go off when you are using it as a trigger for a camera.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 28, 2012)

Glad that worked for you!


----------



## pj1974 (May 28, 2012)

AKCalixto said:


> Another option is to get one of these:
> 
> Giga T Pro II 2.4GHz Wireless Timer Remote for Canon Cameras
> 
> ...



+1 to this.

I also have a Giga Wireless Timer / Remote - which works flawlessly on both my Canon 7D and Canon 350D DSLRs. My Hahnel Giga Pro (bought for less than AUD$100 a while ago) came with 2 different mini-cables to connect the 'receiver' part that sits on the hotshoe mount - with the camera body. 1 cable compatible on the 7D, and another that is compatible for my 350D.

Then you press (or use) the 'wireless transmitter' part which can be up to 100 metres away. I use it for tripod mounted macro photos (to avoid camera shake), advanced timing (eg interval timing, time-lapse, etc) - and it has many great features built in that I've discovered and used since buying it.

Eg, if I want to do a self-portrait, or group shot - it's much easier to use (and can be configured to by in-camera functions about AF) whether to activate AF or just the shutter release. It is just so much better than a shutter release cable or most of what I've seen from Canon in the way of wireless remote camera accessories.

Paul


----------

